# Need help on setting up [Swedish Folk Musics]



## xample (Mar 8, 2015)

I've been looking for some good accommodations like this - any ideas where I could scout these folks? I'm preparing some workshops and I'm juggling some options because I need a place suitable for 50-100 guests. There will be traditional Swedish folk musics and some will be a mix of old and new. Any recommendations would be great. Thanks!

Xander


----------

